# Freud FT3000VCE and Table Kit



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

Last week I purchased a Freud RTS5300 Router Table with FT3000VCE router. My assembly experience has not been good, and now I am thinking about returning it without even trying the router. I am interested in experiences other have had with this package and with the FT3000VCE router. 

The bolts labeled ¼” holding the table stand together turned out to be metric bolts, and I was shorted one nut. I bought one and continued. Once the table was together, I tried mounting the router. The mounting bolts would only seat in one of the three mounting holes. Freud sent me shorter bolts which worked. One person in tech support said wrong size bolts were shipped, but another told me the base on some units had not been properly manufactured. I just assembled the fence system and found thread play in the fence adjustment on one side. With the adjustment “locked”, you can turn the adjustment knob 1/8 turn and wiggle it up/down.

My only other experience with Freud has been their saw blades. I have never had a complaint about any I purchased. Their router’s above table adjustment and the package price attracted me, but now I am afraid it was a big mistake.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum. 
Sorry to hear about your table problems. I have two of their smaller, 2-1/4 hp routers and have been fairly happy with them. 
Sounds like you have already contacted their tech support, I have found them to be very responsive. Most of the comments I have seen about the 3000 have been favorable. 
Good Luck,


----------



## traommy (Dec 5, 2009)

Just picked up the 3000...like it so far


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Bob.


----------



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

Just spoke with Freud technical support. No help from them. They said I should return the product.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Fido said:


> Just spoke with Freud technical support. No help from them. They said I should return the product.


Hi Bob... I guess there is only so much they can help with on the phone. Does look like a nice setup. 
I am kinda interested in the problems you were having with the fence. I've been looking pretty hard at the Freud fence and the Peachtree fence myself.
Good Luck


----------



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

One side of the fence is ok. It takes a lot of force to lock, but I could live with that. The other side locks easy, but when locked you can wiggle the adjustment knob and turn it about 1/8 a turn - there is play in the threads. Tech support did not think it was a big deal. Their only advice was to return the product if I did not like the play. The problem with play is it is going to be there when the adjustment is not locked, and that means fine adjustment and repeatability are difficult.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bob. I'm going to be building a new table here in the next few weeks and am about halfway looking at another fence. The Freud fence has some impressive whistles for the price. Looking pretty hard at the Peachtree fence also. Some things I don't care for about it also. I like the CMT pivot fence a lot but my wallet says "ain't no way"


----------



## Bruno357 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Bob,…. I just bought the same setup from Woodcraft, which came last night. After FINALLY after figuring out most of the directions, (which were horrible), I find myself with the same problem with the 3 mounting screws to the table insert. One is just fine, but the other two do not tighten up, or go in all the way. As I’m new to the whole thing, I started to wonder if I am supposed to leave the plastic base on the router ? And drill through it with the template they sent, which would make the “okay”. OR I’m wondering if I should just cut the 2 screws shorter ? Any thoughts out there ? ( I also tried to call Tech support, but of course they are closed today, (THANKS!), As I wondered what they would have to say, and if they would tell me I needed shorter screws, etc.,….. but I have the patience of a two year old, and want to start making woodchips asap.) Again, any input would be very helpful. (before I throw it out of my shop window.) ;o)

Ross Bruno


----------



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

Tech support will send you shorter screws when you call them. That solved my mouting problem. 

I think the fence issue is also resolved. The play is not affecting fence position when locked with reasonable force. I can eliminate the play by using both hands to lock.


----------



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

Almost forgot your sub-base question. You want to remove it. It will keep you from raising the bit as high and you will have less theads into the base. Not at home now so I cannot check the sub-base bolt length.


----------



## Bruno357 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. I just took a walk over to the belt sander,….. And I now have shorter screws. ;o) Just put it together, and it looks like things are just fine now.


----------



## Bruno357 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup,.... Didnt know that for sure at first, but when I found out that the base should come off, and that all I needed was 2 shorter screws,..... "dat wus dat"

Other then this issue,.... how do you like it so far ? Did you throw any sawdust yet ? I've had an under powered porter cable for years, and I'm really looking forward to fire'n this bad boy up.


----------



## Fido (Dec 30, 2009)

I used the router by itself once this past weekend for a simple task. Router worked well. Springs seem overly strong, but this is my first 3 1/4 HP router. With the low temperatures in Houston, I can't get to most of my tools due to potted plants in the way. Need to get them outside and then I will use this router on a furniture repair project.


----------



## tinkertool (Jan 13, 2010)

Bruno357 said:


> Thanks Bob,…. I just bought the same setup from Woodcraft, which came last night. After FINALLY after figuring out most of the directions, (which were horrible), I find myself with the same problem with the 3 mounting screws to the table insert. One is just fine, but the other two do not tighten up, or go in all the way. As I’m new to the whole thing, I started to wonder if I am supposed to leave the plastic base on the router ? And drill through it with the template they sent, which would make the “okay”. OR I’m wondering if I should just cut the 2 screws shorter ? Any thoughts out there ? ( I also tried to call Tech support, but of course they are closed today, (THANKS!), As I wondered what they would have to say, and if they would tell me I needed shorter screws, etc.,….. but I have the patience of a two year old, and want to start making woodchips asap.) Again, any input would be very helpful. (before I throw it out of my shop window.) ;o)
> 
> Ross Bruno


If you need the shorter screws they have them at the Woodcraft Store at the register.

Tinkertool


----------

